# If You're In California, Please Click Here :) (question)



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Im not creating an event.... Just yet 

But for now I was hoping those from California could tell me which beaches I can take my dogs to. We do a lot of traveling and camping within the state via our travel trailer and I would love to see what my pups think of the water.... But an online search for dog friendly beaches lead to a lot of out of date, dead-end websites and contradicting information about whether or not dogs are allowed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Huntington Beach has a lovely, and LARGE dog beach. 

San Diego has four different dog beaches: Ocean Beach, Coronado, Fiesta Island, and Carslbad. 

You might try a search b/c I'm pretty sure there was a thread about this a while ago.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The beach at Crissy Fields in SF is off leash. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

NOt sure what the actual name of the beach is that I go to at least once a week in Pacifica with Bentley. But its the beach where Chit Chat Café is (5 W Manor Dr Pacifica, CA 94044). Huge, quiet beach, Dogs allowed.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Heres a few pics from there:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

There are quite a few but as you discovered the online information about them is often out of date. Here's what I know off the top of my head...
Santa Cruz--there's a dog beach near the old lighthouse. Open to dogs in early morning and late afternoon.
Bay Area East Bay--check out Pt. Isabel: Point Isabel Regional Shoreline Very large, on the bay, lots of cool dog and dog people amenities. Also usually crowded. 
Bay Area East Bay--Niles Community Park. One section is reserved for dogs off leash, along a creek/waterway, and there is a quarry pond for dogs to swim in.
Good Luck! I'm going to follow this thread for new leads for my dogs. 

Came back to add the wonderful Fort Funston, In San Francisco near the San Mateo County line, on the coast not the bay side. Acres and acres of off-leash sand dunes, and a great beach. They are changing the rules there, so it's best to check for the latest before going. On this site are all the off-leash areas in SF for dogs: http://www.nps.gov/goga/parkmgmt/pets.htm


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I love the pictures. That makes me itch to get out there even more. I'm going to jot all the suggestions down now. Does anyone, by chance, know if they allow dogs at the dunes in Pismo? We have reservations there for spring break.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Santa Barbara has some great dog friendly beaches also.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Carmel is the best dog beach I know of in that area. Been there for a couple Leonberger meets with the old roommate. Its also off leash, and an amazing little town. All the shops are also dog friendly. Its just south of Monterey by a few miles.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Santa Cruz--there's a dog beach near the old lighthouse. Open to dogs in early morning and late afternoon.


Murphy wholeheartedly endorses the Santa Cruz lighthouse beach. It's awesome, it is a wide off leash beach with a tall cliff behind that creates a natural fence. It's a long drive from the east bay but totally worth it for both the beach, dogs and the people. The day we were there the surf was pretty rough - probably too much for a puppy but great for an adult dog.





















OutWest said:


> Bay Area East Bay--check out Pt. Isabel: Point Isabel Regional Shoreline Very large, on the bay, lots of cool dog and dog people amenities.


Pt. Isabel is a cool dog park and does have some water access but I wouldnt call it a beach. It's tumbled rock in most places with a ramp in one spot that leads down to the water. Watch out if you go during low tide though there are areas they want to keep dogs out of during this time for waterfowl. These areas also have really deep mud that doesnt clean up easily. Unfortunately for Murphy bird chasing is a favorite activity so I check the tide before we go.

The SF meetup group did a day at the beach at Chrissy field. Also a cool spot, convenient from the city and great for pictures if you are as crazy about taking photos of your dog as I am.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Huddle said:


> Thank you all so much! I love the pictures. That makes me itch to get out there even more. I'm going to jot all the suggestions down now. Does anyone, by chance, know if they allow dogs at the dunes in Pismo? We have reservations there for spring break.


Dogs may be allowed on the Dunes at Pismo, but only leashed. We spend a lot of time in our 5th wheel in Pismo and take Max to Avila Beach. Avila is a few miles north, and is an off leash dog beach.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Also, 5 miles up the coast is Cayucos Dog beach, just north of Morro Bay


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

What coastal city are you closest to (central valley expands all over ca)? Carmel is the best town for dogs, great beach full of many MANY dogs, restaurants allow dogs, etc. My favorite dog beach is in Del Mar (san diego).


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is the link to Dog Beach and the other Del Mar Beaches in the area (there are many dog friendly ones around here). During the summer months though they must be on a leash. These are the most gorgeous beaches IMHO in all of CA. And we've been to many through the years!

http://www.delmar.ca.us/visitors/Pages/DogBeach.aspx


----------



## Huddle (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many options!

I'm not sure which costal city is closest to me. I'm near fresno. We frequent Southern California a lot, too, where the rest of my family lives. They are nearest to Huntington Beach. 

Thank you all for the replies! Taking note. I've been wanting to go to San Diego really bad for a while now. That might have to be our next stop.


----------

